# I just got a 87 turbo for free!!!



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey whats up everybody,
I just got an 87 turbo and I kinda need help with it. I spend most of my time obviously over on the 1.6 sentra board, but this car is so much faster and the transmission is all screwed up on top of that- So Im going to start messing with it. Its perfectly fine except that the automatic trans is going out on it. One of my friends is a master tech for nissan and he said we can put a 5 speed in it pretty easily. Other then that- the boost gauge doesnt work- Even as old as it is, I know it is a step up from a 91 nx. I dont even know where to start with the thing, do you guys have any ideas? Is there anything that I should be concerned about or change or- etc etc etc? It has 162,000 miles on it. It takes a couple of turnovers to start to and I was told it was some kind of valve on the fuel pump? Anyways- sorry bout the long thread, but Im really excited about messing with it.


----------



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

change the suspension components if there still the stock pieces


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

They are- I obviously planned on that one, and the brakes. Is there anything that this car had problems with that I should know about? Is it a hard car to get stuff for?


----------

